# Summer Ride is coming...



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

*Summer Ride has arrived...!*

So after seeing a fellow members Red Audi A3 this got my mind on the run and decided to get myself a wee summer motor... so I collect this next week 




























Looking forward to getting it and no doubt a certain person might help me get it looking amazing.

:detailer:

Already ordered some coilovers and my bbs will be getting blinged up...

Roll on the ace summer :car: :driver:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Shoulda gone for silver


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

convertibles are not much use in Scotland are they?!?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

She can't reach the roof on the Golf when polishing it, so she's going for no roof, eh Jen :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No need to polish a canvas roof  no more wet thsirt for Jugs Jen


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: 

nice car though, you getting rid of the golf then?
remember.. get some I1 on that roof straight away


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol:
> 
> nice car though, you getting rid of the golf then?
> remember.. get some I1 on that roof straight away


Used to have one a while back and loved it. Decided could have got a new car and thrown cash down a drain or get something within budget that I got for the Golf.

The Golf is already sold to a local trade buyer in Aberdeen so as soon as the plate is transferred off ill hand it over and find my way to england to collect it

Roadtripping... :car: :driver: :argie:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

abz001 said:


> could have got a new car and thrown cash down a drain


rub it in why dont you :wall:

:lol:2 brand new cars in a row.. you don't even want to know how much i lost on the vectra trading it in after 2 and a half years!!! 
(had to be done for other purposes.. stop me speeding lol)


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

You decided on the Red one then! My facebook was just full of silver or white A4 convertibles :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

adlem said:


> You decided on the Red one then! My facebook was just full of silver or white A4 convertibles :lol:


hehehe I post them up so my mum can have a peak at what im looking at...!

I was thrown a curve ball tonight but yeap defo going RED :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I meant red


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> rub it in why dont you :wall:
> 
> :lol:2 brand new cars in a row.. you don't even want to know how much i lost on the vectra trading it in after 2 and a half years!!!
> (had to be done for other purposes.. stop me speeding lol)


try being me i usually only keep a car six months :wall: didnt lose money on the A5 but did on the TT and the BMW 

So no more... kinda lost alot on the Golf but hey hoo going to have a car i can mod and polish up nice for the shows :detailer::argie:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

VAG red is a cracking colour to get a good shine on! 

Looking forward to seeing some more pics :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

abz001 said:


> try being me i usually only keep a car six months :wall: didnt lose money on the A5 but did on the TT and the BMW
> 
> So no more... kinda lost alot on the Golf but hey hoo going to have a car i can mod and polish up nice for the shows :detailer::argie:


:lol: fair enough.. i lost around 12k in 2 and a half years 

stupidly bought another new one, instead of a 6month old ect..

wont be buying another new car tbh.. if i change the QQ will either be leasing, or buying a 6month-1 year old model..

or get something faster/older lol


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

nice looking motor Jen, hope you enjoy it. Gona look good with the coilovers and BBS on, looking forward to seeing it in the showroom 

Starting to know the feeling about changing cars frequently, only had the X3 for 3months an the wife's after an X5 now 

Rich


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: fair enough.. i lost around 12k in 2 and a half years
> 
> stupidly bought another new one, instead of a 6month old ect..
> 
> ...


:doublesho woo 12k in 2 1/2 yrs. Hopefully the QQ will be kinder to you, especially as there like hens teeth to get hold of


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol you can say that again!! 6 months it took to get my hands on it from order date!!!
someone from the car club waited 8 months, and a member from spain is still waiting on her's 13 months later!!

the resale market atm is strong on them.. never know what will happen though!

hmmm.. see you have an x3.. i really like them!! and the x1 is nice too..
i prefer the 1 and 3 to the 5 and 6 to be honest..

tell the missus to back down :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

richard33dees said:


> nice looking motor Jen, hope you enjoy it. Gona look good with the coilovers and BBS on, looking forward to seeing it in the showroom
> 
> Starting to know the feeling about changing cars frequently, only had the X3 for 3months an the wife's after an X5 now
> 
> Rich


Thanks Richard :thumb:

Already? take it the X3 wont be getting the prism touch then...possibly the X5? cant wait to see what he does to the A4 hope it looks like glass :argie:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

get the roof down and your jugs out :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> get the roof down and your jugs out :lol:


Might just keep my top on ta very muchal... trust you to come along and lower the tone :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Might just keep my top on ta very muchal... trust you to come along and lower the tone :lol:


just had to be said! :lol: na do not need a top a bra is good enough!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> just had to be said! :lol: na do not need a top a bra is good enough!


hahaha I shall see what i can do just for you dearest Ninja


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> hahaha I shall see what i can do just for you dearest Ninja


:lol: hahahaha oh excellent motor following all that laughing now wheres the jugs?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

In front of me haha 

back on topic now?! haha


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> In front of me haha
> 
> back on topic now?! haha


engine of this red deviled roofless (not topless) machine?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> engine of this red deviled roofless (not topless) machine?


yeah its going to be infront of me


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> yeah its going to be infront of me


no no the actual engine size and fuel :lol: not the other engines :lol: i am being on topic now or is it being fuled by Jen power?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

its a 3.0L V6 Petrol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> :lol: hahahaha oh excellent motor following all that laughing now wheres the jugs?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> its a 3.0L V6 Petrol


v.nice...i think i have successfully lowered the tone and took this thread off topic and put it back on topic without anyone noticing....:lol:

edit: this failed due to the input of one Rising Power input...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

BBS's y'say? I'm seeing anthracite


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


>


not your jugs RP wrong type more Jen's Jugs (that are in her bra  before you come up with some more swindled imagery)....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> BBS's y'say? I'm seeing anthracite


i think it will look good with silver and red bbc caps (iirc jen your BBS's are silver?) :


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> not your jugs RP wrong type more Jen's Jugs (that are in her bra  before you come up with some more swindled imagery)....


Listen old man, there'll be no perving for you in OT  Now stop taking jen's thread even more OT :lol:

Looks very nice jen :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Listen old man, there'll be no perving for you in OT  Now stop taking jen's thread even more OT :lol:
> 
> Looks very nice jen :thumb:


Old Man your the old man here. and you put it more off topic! with pictures of crockery you david crocket....

edit: Sorry Jen!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha you two are funny...

Not sure what ill do with the BBS tbh currently mine are silver with black BBS caps


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Haha you two are funny...
> 
> Not sure what ill do with the BBS tbh currently mine are silver with black BBS caps


leave them silver! Red BBS caps nice contrast of red,black and silver  oh nd get colour matching


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ignore Ninja, he's young and full of hormones :lol: :lol:

Smart car and good engine choice!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> leave them silver! Red BBS caps nice contrast of red,black and silver  oh nd get colour matching


Anthracite. Let's face it, the guy drives an old people's home on steelies


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Ignore Ninja, he's young and full of hormones :lol: :lol:
> 
> Smart car and good engine choice!


ahem same age as you cheeky so and so


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Ignore Ninja, he's young and full of hormones :lol: :lol:
> 
> Smart car and good engine choice!


Yeah the engine in that model and year was the best so far until they brought out the diesel version

Already online looking at ways of making it mine so i can get the bits ordered 

As for Ninja and RP well what can i say :lol: bless them


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Anthracite. Let's face it, the guy drives an old people's home on steelies


on steelies i have alloys i have you know! old peoples home get off tart driver! least jen is a girl!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Yeah the engine in that model and year was the best so far until they brought out the diesel version
> 
> Already online looking at ways of making it mine so i can get the bits ordered
> 
> As for Ninja and RP well what can i say :lol: bless them


least we are involved  silver and red jen! silver and red then get a decent pic :lol: roof down.... you know what i mean


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Yeah the engine in that model and year was the best so far until they brought out the diesel version
> 
> Already online looking at ways of making it mine so i can get the bits ordered
> 
> As for Ninja and RP well what can i say :lol: bless them


Indeed, ones actually 12, the other just has the mental age of. I'll let you work out which 

Get a miltek on it, then the drop top will be soooo worth it! Only problem is the only two people to try and make a 4 seater cabrio work were JFK and Hitler, and it didn't work out well for either of them


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Indeed, ones actually 12, the other just has the mental age of. I'll let you work out which
> 
> Get a miltek on it, then the drop top will be soooo worth it! Only problem is the only two people to try and make a 4 seater cabrio work were JFK and Hitler, and it didn't work out well for either of them


Wooohooo 12 again! :wave::lol::lol: Incidentally, there is a mental health facility just opposite where I work. I blame that :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> ahem same age as you cheeky so and so


Just had an easy paper round then?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Indeed, ones actually 12, the other just has the mental age of. I'll let you work out which


mental age of what...cheeky beggar....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Just had an easy paper round then?


god you are on form tonight i on the other hand am distracted by other things (mainly talking to the GF) to think of anything 1/2 decent!

i do not have a comeback...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> god you are on form tonight i on the other hand am distracted by other things (mainly talking to the GF) to think of anything 1/2 decent!
> 
> i do not have a comeback...


Some of us are just sharp boy, you'll learn with age and wisdom


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Some of us are just sharp boy, you'll learn with age and wisdom


yeah and i am as old as you cheeky get! and actually your the youngest :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

get what?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Wooohooo 12 again! :wave::lol::lol: Incidentally, there is a mental health facility just opposite where I work. I blame that :lol:


not just getting on you david crocket?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> get what?


a pile full of horse manure  only joking!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Indeed, ones actually 12, the other just has the mental age of. I'll let you work out which
> 
> Get a miltek on it, then the drop top will be soooo worth it! Only problem is the only two people to try and make a 4 seater cabrio work were JFK and Hitler, and it didn't work out well for either of them


Nah you can fit four in this nicely  had five in my old one at one point!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> a pile full of horse manure  only joking!


I don't want RP's Renault!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Nah you can fit four in this nicely  had five in my old one at one point!


hmm...i wish to say something but i think its abit to GC (yes Girls Club as it appears to be now)...:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> I don't want RP's Renault!


i do not think he will be happy you saying that about his Jap r-e-n-a-u-l-t or is a Dacia? mwhahaha


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> hmm...i wish to say something but i think its abit to GC (yes Girls Club as it appears to be now)...:lol:


Is that the handbrake or are you just pleased to see me? :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> I don't want RP's Renault!


Sorry, would you prefer it with lexarse lights? :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Is that the handbrake or are you just pleased to see me? :lol:


no no not you matey i am pleased to see Jen :lol: espcially as the vehicle seats "four" :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Sorry, would you prefer it with lexarse lights? :lol:


no no thats to far RP to far....


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> no no not you matey i am pleased to see Jen :lol: espcially as the vehicle seats "four" :lol:


Sure your GF would love to hear that bit 

RP, perhaps, could do with some better wheels too!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Sure your GF would love to hear that bit
> 
> RP, perhaps, could do with some better wheels too!


low blow low :lol:

and not in that manner :lol: i was saying it seats four....nothing untoward


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Sure your GF would love to hear that bit
> 
> RP, perhaps, could do with some better wheels too!


Are these more in your size?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> low blow low :lol:
> 
> and not in that manner :lol: i was saying it seats four....nothing untoward


Yeah yeah, we know what you sex crazed kids are like these days!



RisingPower said:


> Are these more in your size?


Makes parking a doddle I'll tell you that, we know you fairies have trouble keeping off the kerbs


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Are these more in your size?


:lol: pulled that image out of the bag twice RP do you keep collection of roller pawn


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Yeah yeah, we know what you sex crazed kids are like these days!


OMG how far off topic is Jen's thread! :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh me all this from a Red car lol


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> OMG how far off topic is Jen's thread! :lol:


Think of how popular she looks though!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Think of how popular she looks though!


what with my original post!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, something about going topless in a red Audi with steelies and and old folks home on castors with sex crazed kids...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Well, something about going topless in a red Audi with steelies and and old folks home on castors with sex crazed kids...


mine does not feature castors i believe RP likes good castors...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Guess the castors were an option when you ordered half a car? 


*Runs for the hills*


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Yeah yeah, we know what you sex crazed kids are like these days!


 your the youngster here son!  kids these days talking about castors!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I wasn't the one who dragged this topic to the gutter, I just followed!

Don't blame me for your dirty mind...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Guess the castors were an option when you ordered half a car?
> 
> *Runs for the hills*


now your just insulting the C30 plus i did not order it so thats wrong 

get back to windermere!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> I wasn't the one who dragged this topic to the gutter, I just followed!
> 
> Don't blame me for your dirty mind...


i did not post pictures of crockery and castors!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> :lol: pulled that image out of the bag twice RP do you keep collection of roller pawn


You were asking me what wheels to buy for your zimmerframe. I'm still trying to find coasters in old man beige. :wave:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> i did not post pictures of crockery and castors!


Aren't they currently no. 1 in the charts?

Anyway I'm off to the pub for last orders, anyone want out? Coke for the youngster?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> You were asking me what wheels to buy for your zimmerframe. I'm still trying to find coasters in old man beige. :wave:


 i do not own a zimmer...i own a get your top down red mobiltiy scotter with 4 castors, and 2 sex starved youngsters one who is 12 (or believes so) and the other talking about newspaper rounds!

none of the above is true....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Makes parking a doddle I'll tell you that, we know you fairies have trouble keeping off the kerbs


Nowt like a bit of kerb crawling :lol::thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Aren't they currently no. 1 in the charts?
> 
> Anyway I'm off to the pub for last orders, anyone want out? Coke for the youngster?


what RP?

and probably castors are no 1


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Nowt like a bit of kerb crawling :lol::thumb:


i think you mean castor crawling...

where is argie when you need him! he knows about top down motoring!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

And Mick, he's probably had a couple in his time!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> And Mick, he's probably had a couple in his time!


MM's first top down motoring experience.....


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought it was


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> I thought it was


thats abit to retro for MM


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> hmmm.. see you have an x3.. i really like them!! and the x1 is nice too..
> i prefer the 1 and 3 to the 5 and 6 to be honest..
> 
> tell the missus to back down :lol:


She really likes the 3 but there isn't enough room for 3 kids seats in the back when she needs to collect her nephew an our two wee ones. The saving grace was she wouldn't have an automatic, but we've found some manual models local at reasonable prices.



abz001 said:


> Thanks Richard :thumb:
> 
> Already? take it the X3 wont be getting the prism touch then...possibly the X5? cant wait to see what he does to the A4 hope it looks like glass :argie:


It certainly needs Roberts touch, emailed him the other day just to say that since there's a good chance it's going then al hold off till the decision is made.

3.0l V6, that'll be a bit of a beast? Certainly need shares in a fuel company :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

richard33dees said:


> 3.0l V6, that'll be a bit of a beast? Certainly need shares in a fuel company :lol:


Least you will get to know the fuel station manager well Jen :lol: top down literally


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Least you will get to know the fuel station manager well Jen :lol: top down literally


one way to get a discount card :lol:

sorry now i've joined in the OT chat :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> one way to get a discount card :lol:
> 
> sorry now i've joined in the OT chat :lol:


hahaha excellent first post Craig another member on form!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I see you cotter, you won't play with me now anymore since you've got jen with a convertible


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: can you blame him RP


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: can you blame him RP


Yes! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

he holds all the keys and aces... to Jen's drop top jugs


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> I see you cotter, you won't play with me now anymore since you've got jen with a convertible


Patience dear, it takes ages to read through you and Ninj's bromance over the last few pages :lol:

Not sure what Andy would say if i were to 'play with you'  :lol:

And anyway, you must've rubbed off on Jen (ooh er missus) - she's speaking of all these mods and she doesn't even have the car yet! Bet she'll get the right nuts tho :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cotter said:


> Patience dear, it takes ages to read through you and Ninj's bromance over the last few pages :lol:
> 
> Not sure what Andy would say if i were to 'play with you'  :lol:
> 
> And anyway, you must've rubbed off on Jen (ooh er missus) - she's speaking of all these mods and she doesn't even have the car yet! Bet she'll get the right nuts tho :lol:


bromance thats argie or dew!

:lol:does jen approve of rubbing off and the correct nuts?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> Patience dear, it takes ages to read through you and Ninj's bromance over the last few pages :lol:
> 
> Not sure what Andy would say if i were to 'play with you'  :lol:
> 
> And anyway, you must've rubbed off on Jen (ooh er missus) - she's speaking of all these mods and she doesn't even have the car yet! Bet she'll get the right nuts tho :lol:


I'm sure andy wouldn't mind 

Oyoyoyoy. They've just screwed up entirely  I'm just hoping that I can run them with some 1.5mm pitch studs.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Hehe I'm just thinking i have four weeks to get it ready for GTi international


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Hehe I'm just thinking i have four weeks to get it ready for GTi international


flickering eye lashes always helps and a bit cleavage

gd luck as well


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> flickering eye lashes always helps and a bit cleavage


I thought a bit of this helped? No, no, wait, that'll get this put in the GC :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I thought a bit of this helped? No, no, wait, that'll get this put in the GC :lol:


:lol: hahaha


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> flickering eye lashes always helps and a bit cleavage
> 
> gd luck as well


Join my fb page you will see more than a bit haha


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice motor Jen. the red suits it.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks deano can't wait to see how the red comes up...!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Join my fb page you will see more than a bit haha


christ your asking for PM hell with that invite :lol:

my mate in bradford has a red convertible Audi a4,the Audi red is awesome,nice choice


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> christ your asking for PM hell with that invite :lol:
> 
> my mate in bradford has a red convertible Audi a4,the Audi red is awesome,nice choice


well this has been a successful thread! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i always liked the audi red. uncle had the s3 and rs4 in red, 
the s3 was especially nice.. it turned almost orangey in direct sunlight.. sorta pearly..
the rs4 wasnt so pearl, more metallicy


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Thanks deano can't wait to see how the red comes up...!


feeling "perky" in red hey :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey abz : glad to see you've chosen the fastest colour ! :thumb:

Just remember though - red can become rather cloudy :


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well im slightly gutted that my new car has been delayed till the 14th May now... So im carless till then now but I shall be down on the 13th partying in Nottingham so that will make up for it hehehe, footballers legs oh yeas...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Well im slightly gutted that my new car has been delayed till the 14th May now... So im carless till then now but I shall be down on the 13th partying in Nottingham so that will make up for it hehehe, footballers legs oh yeas...


no top down yet


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Not yet sadly


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Not yet sadly


im dissappointed Jen  wearing any red to make up for this terrible news? :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Collected my car on sat morning and so far mmm couple of things wrong with it and had it into Audi Newcastle today on way back up the road as the engine man light keeps flashing on and off. Got them to check the coils and they are fine but thinking it's possible something simple like the intake or plugs so getting them looked at tomorrow hopefully after I've done a live map of the engine to see what's what... Lovely to drive so simple and tbh I drove all the way back from haxchem with no music what so ever on the sound of the v6 engine is lovely  

Anyhoo saying I'm back early from bootcamp I can make a start on it while I'm up here but going to take my stuff down with me to bootcamp as I've promised a sexy young towie lady that I will make her beautiful White 1series conertible White again...

So tomorrow I shall start needs a good clean and it's a state then hopefully get the paint machined but tbh I think that's a job for Robert as it's in a really bad way sadly. Put it this way the paint looks dull and zero shine. 

I'll defo get a couple of costs or wax on it tomorrow thou depending on weather but EVERYTHING needs cleaned on the car... I shall take lots of pics!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

look forward to the pics.. congrats on the car..

hope the problems something simple


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Well at least you made it home and the car didnt break down lol

Remember to test out the hood (if you havent already lol) and finally protect the hood ! What colour is it ?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha you and I have zero luck with cars just now! I just laughed and had to call ya lol 

Um that would be a big fact negative in regards to hood. Robert honestly I have a ****ed knee I haven't even emptied car yet haha... Nah I'll do that in the morning when I've had a good night sleep. 

Umm the hood you need to protect is black my dear


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sold my a5 because it became common, quite simple really. I had it for over 2 years, had one of the first in Aberdeen then all of a sudden they were everywhere. 

I know the a4 cab is also common but the engine is amazing and once I do some small tweaks it will be my own version. 

If you have an A5 or a interest you should get onto a5oc which Prism Detailing and I sponsor. Good bunch over there lots of old, current and new owners over there and some amazing cars. Spinner (matt)& ianhp (ian) have the best uk spec'd S5's I would say.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So the car is back and its a bit dirty so with clouds above this morning I went really quickly and not many snaps! It was only a quick wash so still some dirt about but at the time i thought it was going to rain... little did i know blue sky was on its way for the rest of the day!

The beginning


























































And after a very very quick wash and a coat of Dodo Juice Hard Candy.










































Cant wait to get it polished up will look ace.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

get your top down :lol: nice bit of kerbing on the alloys  looks more alive though


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> convertibles are not much use in Scotland are they?!?


Weather does not matter if yoiu are true convertible driver. I drive open top 90% of the time even with light rain, cold or cloudy weather. Scotland has good climate for convertibles, it never gets hot, anything above 70F is far too hot, you literally roast alive in the car.

If you buy a convertible just for sunny warm days, then you are throwing your money away.

I see so many Audi's, Beemers and all other diriving with clsoed roof by best weather, I ask why do they drive such cars.:wall::wall::wall::wall:

Most of them they are so awkward to open and close that I can understand they dont bother, especially if they have electric roofs, it takes for ever.

I can open and close mine from the driver's seat manually in 2 seconds, mostly do it at traffic lights. (if it starts raining or has stopped raining)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

mine is about 20 secs? was out today with Mr Cotter... he forced me to go topless TWICE! (ohhh errr)


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Argie - are you one of them that go out with the top down wearing a wooly hat and scarf? :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

abz001 said:


> mine is about 20 secs? was out today with Mr Cotter... he forced me to go topless TWICE! (ohhh errr)


Pics or STFU


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Pics or STFU


what _her_ top down....which means mr cotter is one hell of a lucky chap! :lol:

or the car


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

abz001 said:


> mine is about 20 secs? was out today with Mr Cotter... he forced me to go topless TWICE! (ohhh errr)


I need to move to scotland, maybe then I can give cotter a ride


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> I need to move to scotland, maybe then I can give cotter a ride


THE IMAGES OMFG RP! you disgust me...:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> THE IMAGES OMFG RP! you disgust me...:lol:


Hey, it's not as bad as an oap in their retirement cottage


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Hey, it's not as bad as an oap in their retirement cottage


how very dare you call my ovlov a retirement cottage! :lol: go talk to MM he knows about them workings well

we all know your into cottaging...:lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fair point Ninja, it's half a retirement cottage


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Fair point Ninja, it's half a retirement cottage


get back in your cage you with Crag!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

No cage made that can hold me Granddad!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Hold on a cotton picking moment!!!! Yet again I'm being dragged from my clean living fluffy cloud, into the depths of depravity inhabited by beige ovlov driving grandads and Datnault obsessive 'what can I change today' modders :doublesho :wall:

Although I will admit, whilst we had the hood down and were stopped in traffic, I did ask whether I should open the last button on my polo shirt and fluff up my moobs, give the guys another cleavage to ogle at :lol:  :lol:

In the interests of public decency, i decided not to scare everyone :lol:

Its a lovely car though, engine note is great!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cotter said:


> Hold on a cotton picking moment!!!! Yet again I'm being dragged from my clean living fluffy cloud, into the depths of depravity inhabited by beige ovlov driving grandads and Datnault obsessive 'what can I change today' modders :doublesho :wall:
> 
> Although I will admit, whilst we had the hood down and were stopped in traffic, I did ask whether I should open the last button on my polo shirt and fluff up my moobs, give the guys another cleavage to ogle at :lol:  :lol:
> 
> ...


my car is not beige i have you know cheek get it right! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

cotter said:


> Hold on a cotton picking moment!!!! Yet again I'm being dragged from my clean living fluffy cloud, into the depths of depravity inhabited by beige ovlov driving grandads and Datnault obsessive 'what can I change today' modders :doublesho :wall:
> 
> Although I will admit, whilst we had the hood down and were stopped in traffic, I did ask whether I should open the last button on my polo shirt and fluff up my moobs, give the guys another cleavage to ogle at :lol:  :lol:
> 
> ...


Must... change.... something!! :lol:

Clean living fluffy cloud eh? That's not what I've heard


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So tonight I popped over to see my sarrogate big bro who plugged in his magic computer to read the faults on the car and its what i suspected... 3 plugs needing replaced. At the moment im losing about 30bhp going by the figures but hopefully get these plugs replaced tomorrow then that will sort the misfire problem im getting and no more engine man light coming on and off...!

Couple more small fixes needed. 

1. New glove box as the good one fault on the B6 models has shown its hand in the left hinge snapping, simple fit that! 

2. For some reason its missing a number plate light holder cw bulb, so might take a walk to the wreckers and see if i can pick one up at same time as glove box :lol:

3. Passenger seat, this has be itching head as its fully electric but the switch to move the seat back and forth doesnt move the seat. It goes up, down, tilt, etc but not forward and back... so mmmm not sure. Maybe its just a cable or maybe come off the runners? this is a job for tomorrow i think. 

Other than thats its fab and once all these niggles are fixed ill be one happy girl, specially once Robert polishes him up!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

cotter said:


> Hold on a cotton picking moment!!!! Yet again I'm being dragged from my clean living fluffy cloud, into the depths of depravity inhabited by beige ovlov driving grandads and Datnault obsessive 'what can I change today' modders :doublesho :wall:
> 
> Although I will admit, whilst we had the hood down and were stopped in traffic, I did ask whether I should open the last button on my polo shirt and fluff up my moobs, give the guys another cleavage to ogle at :lol:  :lol:
> 
> ...


haha it was a good giggle specially when you suggested your "moob plump up" haha was funny thou catching the blokes having a gander then getting caught pretty perving haha

Or maybe they were just looking over cause of the ace tunes blasting

:lol::driver::wave::car:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

mattastra said:


> Argie - are you one of them that go out with the top down wearing a wooly hat and scarf? :lol:


It's the rules in blighty, top down 'til it snows.

Oh, nice looking cab Jen.


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So thought I would update this a little bitty as I've done some work to it over the last few days, not as much as I would have liked to have done but hey hoo I have all the time in the world :thumb:

So when I got back to Aberdeen I had found there was a some wee bits and bobs that needed sorted on the car, these consisted of:-

1. Engine was misfiring and losing ponys... (this was not cool) 
2. The ash tray wouldnt open (coinage stuck down behind it)
3. Passenger seat wont move back and forths (and no Cuey/Ninja etc I have not had hanky panky in the front seat!)
4. BBS needed swapped on!
5. Paint work is rather orange...!

So the paint work will be getting sorted out by Robert so I didnt do much, just gave it a quick wash and a quick layer of Dodo Juice Hard Candy.

But the other things needed fixed as a car isnt just about being clean its about being in excellent condition (well it is in my eyes). So my friend has a garage which i have access to at night time, this is ace cause it means i can raise it up on the hydralift if need be (this helps me cause I am so short 

1. So I narrowed down the fault in the engine, took the car on a live reading using VDCS and it was popping up with misfiring on 2,3,6 (could have been the coil packs, but Audi Newcastle looked at these on my way up from England and made sure i had new ones in that were ok'd by the coilpack campaign) so its the spark plugs so these will get replaced next week (no one told me I had to buy a full set, not just replace the faulty ones!) but that will sort that problem :thumb:

2. Next one on my list was the ash tray, fricking nora I wish I had just left this, stripped off the cover for the gearbox thinking the ashtray would just lift out... nah nah nah not that just simply isnt the german way... so i ended up with this 










Looks scary eh? actually was a five min job so so simple but i broke two nails, but gained £1.65 :thumb:

3. The passenger seat well this was a chore and im still none the wiser... its got full electrics for the seat. So stripped the panel off and checked the wiring, yeap all in the correct place all fusees in the right place and in fully... now you might be thinking its a bust fuse ah but here is the interesting bit. The switches all work... the one in question shares the raising and lowering of the seat... this works! go figure - I cant so this is one for Audi i thinks.

4. Needed to swap out the alloys as I have some BBS laying about but this required some pro help

From this 









To this 









5. So the paintwork (the bit you guys will be interested in. Was going to nip up to PB today to buy new pads but I was informed it was closed  so I looked at the car and thought mmmm i could just wait and be patient for Robert to do it but mmmm its rather depressing to look at so I thought :speechles ill try a wee hand job cant be that hard, right?!

So it started like this 









A rubbish attempt at a 50/50









And ended up like this 









May i add that was just on the boot! I have the rest of the car to attack if i get bored enough, but thinking ill leave it to Robert to do properly :detailer:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

abz001 said:


> ill try a wee hand job cant be that hard, right?!


Cana beat a wee hand job  although maybe not for a proper correction lol

Looking good there with the bbs on, defo an improvement imo. can't see the other pics due to exceeding bandwidth  Gona look even better on the coillies, will you have it slammed on the deck?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like the motor that moves the seat forward/back is burnt out or siezed jen

nice car though.
looks like you give a good ha.... ill just leave that joke for ninja and cuey :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> So thought I would update this a little bitty as I've done some work to it over the last few days, not as much as I would have liked to have done but hey hoo I have all the time in the world :thumb:
> 
> So when I got back to Aberdeen I had found there was a some wee bits and bobs that needed sorted on the car, these consisted of:-
> 
> ...


you sure jen i mean cotter moobs you sure it isn't "juices" stopping the seat going forward and back? least it goes up and down works hey jen :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> you sure jen i mean cotter moobs you sure it isn't "juices" stopping the seat going forward and back? least it goes up and down works hey jen :lol:


ewww thats rank... I havent left anyone alone in my motor yet lol and im a nun!

It would be ok if the seat wasnt all the way forward lol even the shortest person struggles in the front seat haha


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> you sure jen i mean cotter moobs you sure it isn't "juices" stopping the seat going forward and back? least it goes up and down works hey jen :lol:


Oi grandad car man, leave my moobs outta this! :lol: The seat is stuck pretty much as far forward as it goes, I'm over 6' tall, so getting out and in was fun lol


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> ewww thats rank... I havent left anyone alone in my motor yet lol and im a nun!
> 
> It would be ok if the seat wasnt all the way forward lol even the shortest person struggles in the front seat haha


bo**ocks a nun my ar*e....i mean said juice could be orange juice dont take it out of context 

well make friends that are midgets sorted clearly not cotter and his moobs


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cotter said:


> Oi grandad car man, leave my moobs outta this! :lol: The seat is stuck pretty much as far forward as it goes, I'm over 6' tall, so getting out and in was fun lol


grandad car man how vary dare you! :lol: your moobs were highlighted :lol: for reasons ....

and slice and dice then :lol: make it easier


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can you find the motor for the seat? should be able to detach it and use a socket/wrench/molegrips ect to turn the spindle that the motor connects to and it will move the seat back for a temporary fix


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

does it make any noise when you click the button? (a motor moving noise)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I am now a nun... thats me converted! but im undercover as a slut :lol: (that was a joke...)

I need to make friends with an Audi tech so they can fix the seat for me without hurting my purse!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol mix your first and second comment there... you might get a free repair


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> I am now a nun... thats me converted! but im undercover as a slut :lol: (that was a joke...)
> 
> I need to make friends with an Audi tech so they can fix the seat for me without hurting my purse!!


prostitution? cotter might make a good pimp :lol:

a nun because of me and cue oh deary me


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

there is an old fashioned fix for your seat jen.

if its a bit stiff thanks to not being used much..
hold the button down to make it move, then tap the motor lightly with a hammer.

worked with my dads electric seats in his jag, works with window motors too, dads mazda got the same fix..

after a little while of using it loosens up again.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> there is an old fashioned fix for your seat jen.
> 
> if its a bit stiff thanks to not being used much..
> hold the button down to make it move, then tap the motor lightly with a hammer.
> ...


she could just use some lube :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> she could just use some lube :lol:


:lol: :lol:

shes ran out... she spilled it down the side of the seat :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> shes ran out... she spilled it down the side of the seat :lol:


cotter spilled oiling his moobs :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: poor cotter and his oiled moobs.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: poor cotter and his oiled moobs.


poor seat my word :lol: or jen was it YOU....*drum roll*


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> there is an old fashioned fix for your seat jen.
> 
> if its a bit stiff thanks to not being used much..
> hold the button down to make it move, then tap the motor lightly with a hammer.
> ...


Already tried tapping it and all these things  as for lube... remember people i work for ann summers spare bed room is full of lube...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Already tried tapping it and all these things  as for lube... remember people i work for ann summers spare bed room is full of lube...


into in car sploshing jen? :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

boys honestly... i know what im getting you bunch - tins of spam... :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

abz001 said:


> Already tried tapping it and all these things  as for lube... remember people i work for ann summers spare bed room is full of lube...


did you check the motor was getting power from the switch? could be a broken contact in the switch that moves it that way.. or a broken wire between the switch and motor.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> boys honestly... i know what im getting you bunch - tins of spam... :lol:


yay :lol: ever tried a spam can? :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> did you check the motor was getting power from the switch? could be a broken contact in the switch that moves it that way.. or a broken wire between the switch and motor.


ah see i thought about that but the switch on the side of the seat up the top doesnt work either, for that theory one or the other would be working 

I was wondering if its come of the runners but im unsure how to check that...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> ah see i thought about that but the switch on the side of the seat up the top doesnt work either, for that theory one or the other would be working
> 
> I was wondering if its come of the runners but im unsure how to check that...


would that not make the seat in secure?

you could always go to breakers get anoher lecy one and switch covers etc.

or just hit it with a hammer or rabbit...


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Im going to keep searching forums and see if i can find a fix  its booked into Audi on the 26th but i dont like to wait...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like a job for audi then..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds like the motors the problem to me if niether switch works.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha this will not defeat me I shall fix this without a mans help


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Im going to keep searching forums and see if i can find a fix  its booked into Audi on the 26th but i dont like to wait...


get it reduced by all means necessary :lol: otherwise you will be the one taken for a ride


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Haha this will not defeat me I shall fix this without a mans help


part of a feminist movement? Simply known as Ann Summers

back in my day:-










joking naturally i am NOT old


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> joking naturally i am NOT old


So why do you drive a grandad car then? Is there much room left in the boot after you load up the tartan travelling rug, thermos of Horlicks and the Werthers? :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cotter said:


> So why do you drive a grandad car then? Is there much room left in the boot after you load up the tartan travelling rug, thermos of Horlicks and the Werthers? :lol:


get over yourself and your moobs :lol: just because of the badge :lol:...i actually like the C30 design interior and exterior beyond it being a volvo....there are no tartan trvelling rugs, thermos or werthers in my car just 4 bottles of QD, AG bird wipes, MF's of various natures, a swedish ice scraper, de icer and windscreen washer fluid :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

And the smell of stale p**h:lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ross said:


> And the smell of stale p**h:lol::lol:


no no no to far....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: ross!! 

and cotter you forgot about his zimmer frame..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: ross!!
> 
> and cotter you forgot about his zimmer frame..


cheek Crag get back in your cage


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: ross!!
> 
> and cotter you forgot about his zimmer frame..


You sure he drives a C30 cause I struggle to get my four bags of shopping in the boot :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> You sure he drives a C30 cause I struggle to get my four bags of shopping in the boot :lol:


four bags of shopping my god what size of bags i mean its easy to fits 5/6 in for me!

mine after detail: -


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

My mammabears C30 after I did a "detail" on it, off out to do it again today.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> My mammabears C30 after I did a "detail" on it, off out to do it again today.


still on the original tyres? looks nice is it the standard metallic silver or the bigger flake inscription?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeap everything still OEM as its only done about 5k miles haha she hardly uses it, says its too big! 

Think its the upgraded paint ill check today when i go out and get better pics


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Yeap everything still OEM as its only done about 5k miles haha she hardly uses it, says its too big!
> 
> Think its the upgraded paint ill check today when i go out and get better pics


hahaha

and cheers  never seen inscription in any pics or life! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> still on the original tyres? looks nice is it the standard metallic silver or the bigger flake inscription?


What, you mean you've gone over 20mph in yours? Didn't think oaps could drive that quick 

Don't think you get through tyres too quickly when 20mph is your top speed


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well tonight I had another wee additional tweak made to the car... its not really noticeable in half light but heres a sneak peak, yes she had some tints added all around


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> What, you mean you've gone over 20mph in yours? Didn't think oaps could drive that quick
> 
> Don't think you get through tyres too quickly when 20mph is your top speed


go back to your hutch you :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Well tonight I had another wee additional tweak made to the car... its not really noticeable in half light but heres a sneak peak, yes she had some tints added all around


is that to cover ahem *dodgey* activities in the broken seat jen? or have had it sorted now? :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> is that to cover ahem *dodgey* activities in the broken seat jen? or have had it sorted now? :lol:


Wasn't there an issue with cotters moobs? Maybe it's for the benefit of the public? :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> is that to cover ahem *dodgey* activities in the broken seat jen? or have had it sorted now? :lol:


all sorted and tested


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Wasn't there an issue with cotters moobs? Maybe it's for the benefit of the public? :lol:


yeah you took pictures of them and then J10YA and Arg found out and disowned you at in the boot of a 350Z yes a 350Z not a Fairlady


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> all sorted and tested


all sorted woohoo did your test involve electronic rabbits?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> yeah you took pictures of them and then J10YA and Arg found out and disowned you at in the boot of a 350Z yes a 350Z not a Fairlady


Hoe, it's a fairlady not a 350z


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes gents had some small issues with the car i.e. electrical problems. Well a small update...

The passenger seat well the saga is continuing but I managed to rewire the control panel slightly so the seat now moves forward but thats only because it now doesnt tilt  but who needs to raise there legs anyhoo 

The misfiring engine is also a ongoing saga... all spark plugs changed and nope still misfiring so it must be the coils! So im going to swap those about and see if it clear the fault if it moves the fault to the other valves then the coils will get replaced (thank god the recall is still outstanding on this car)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Hoe, it's a fairlady not a 350z


removed it identity to we have an identity thief in our midst just he steals your car badges in the night :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Yes gents had some small issues with the car i.e. electrical problems. Well a small update...
> 
> The passenger seat well the saga is continuing but I managed to rewire the control panel slightly so the seat now moves forward but thats only because it now doesnt tilt  but who needs to raise there legs anyhoo
> 
> The misfiring engine is also a ongoing saga... all spark plugs changed and nope still misfiring so it must be the coils! So im going to swap those about and see if it clear the fault if it moves the fault to the other valves then the coils will get replaced (thank god the recall is still outstanding on this car)


well done for the rewire i am sure you can raise your legs high enough if needed jen 

and  at the misfire


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> well done for the rewire i am sure you can raise your legs high enough if needed jen
> 
> and  at the misfire


I know how clever was I :wave: Not just a pretty face :lol: IF i ever have raise my legs high enough to tie my shoe laces im sure I could manage 

As for the misfire fingers crossed the coil swap will move the fault thus hitting nail in head and sorting it out at no further cost barr some time :wall:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> I know how clever was I :wave: Not just a pretty face :lol: IF i ever have raise my legs high enough to tie my shoe laces im sure I could manage
> 
> As for the misfire fingers crossed the coil swap will move the fault thus hitting nail in head and sorting it out at no further cost barr some time :wall:


who said anything about your face? we have only mentioned moobs? :lol: shoes laces hey *begins scratching chin* i believe someone is making a cover story....*ends scratching chin*

hope it gets sorted jen!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> who said anything about your face? we have only mentioned moobs? :lol: shoes laces hey *begins scratching chin* i believe someone is making a cover story....*ends scratching chin*
> 
> hope it gets sorted jen!


arent moobs men boobs?! im sure im not a man... :lol:

Cheers i hope it gets fixed soon so i can :detailer: then :driver: :car:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> arent moobs men boobs?! im sure im not a man... :lol:
> 
> Cheers i hope it gets fixed soon so i can :detailer: then :driver: :car:


i was referencing cotters yours are definitely boobs i checked :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> i was referencing cotters *yours are definitely boobs i checked *:lol:


What the?!? :lol::lol::lol: And how did you do this? :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> What the?!? :lol::lol::lol: And how did you do this? :lol:


hahahaha its amazing what you dont know RP :lol: Stalking is a good form of finding things out...

Disclaimer: - i am ofc completely joking.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> hahahaha its amazing what you dont know RP :lol: Stalking is a good form of finding things out...
> 
> Disclaimer: - i am ofc completely joking.


Yeah, but surely you'd need some hard evidence eh? :lol::lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Oi ovlov grandad! Leave me outta this! I'm starting to get worried about the amount of references you make to my moobs - I'm going to have to start locking the doors at this rate, keep the stalker out! :doublesho

And before you ask, no you ain't getting a pic of them!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Stuart seeing your elmo pic always cracks a smile when i see it :argie::thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Stuart seeing your elmo pic always cracks a smile when i see it :argie::thumb:


it cracks her in another way to :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, but surely you'd need some hard evidence eh? :lol::lol:


well i know your useless because your a tart


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

cotter said:


> Oi ovlov grandad! Leave me outta this! I'm starting to get worried about the amount of references you make to my moobs - I'm going to have to start locking the doors at this rate, keep the stalker out! :doublesho
> 
> And before you ask, no you ain't getting a pic of them!


convenience always in the way :lol:

i would be more worried about RP!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> convenience always in the way :lol:
> 
> i would be more worried about RP!


You're the one talking about how you've checked to see jen's boobs aren't moobs  She should be the one worried!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> You're the one talking about how you've checked to see jen's boobs aren't moobs  She should be the one worried!


did not actually :lol: after all your the one stalking more often!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well a bit of good news just now, got a letter from Audi saying my car hasnt had the coils replaced and the recall is outstanding  

So hopefully my misfiring problems will get sorted on the 10th June, once that is sorted then ill get cracking with the paintwork hopefully!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Well a bit of good news just now, got a letter from Audi saying my car hasnt had the coils replaced and the recall is outstanding
> 
> So hopefully my misfiring problems will get sorted on the 10th June, once that is sorted then ill get cracking with the paintwork hopefully!!


Good news. :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So tonight I tried out some new stuff I got, so armed with my Spin Doctor a range of CG Hex Pads I got to work with trying to a wee test patch on the Audi just to see how hard its going to be to make perfect 

So this is how the area started (on purpose choose the worse spot on the boot, its going into Audi tomorrow for some work so no need to do the whole area incase they ruin all the hard work!)










And for ever who wants to say oh you did it wrong well this was me just playing about with different pads and compounds, bare with me as I havent done a car in a while so Im back in training with Robert.

So I started with a White Hex pad with megs 105, this didnt really do much so tried with a Yellow Hex pad with the same megs 105 this time yeah I could see a change but wasnt massive...!










So I opted for trusty old Menzerna products and these worked a treat, but I need to go over it twice followed by a megs 205 to refine it.










Sadly to say I think it will need at least hits on each panel just to remove the swirls but should be worth all the hard work in the end 

What do you think?


----------

